# Smoke unit inop



## dpotp (May 25, 2011)

The smoke unit in my older Pacific has quit. What is the best way to remove the smoke unit?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Is this the one with the bellows that makes it puff? 

Never seen the insides of one of these... have you removed the boiler yet? 

Greg


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

looks like it is in the smoke box and the front of the smoke box is held on by 2 small screws try taking this off first before the boiler


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

If its the old one, the unit itself is the little box right bellow the smoke box. You have to pull the smoke stack up and you can slide the smoke unit right out. Its just the element, the blower is behind it and is screwed in from bellow.[/b]


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

It Takes a lot to get to this unit to replace it. It's been a while since I did mine so. I know you got to remove the boiler and a few other items. I'll have to take a lok and see if I can remember the sequence. Later RJD


----------



## dpotp (May 25, 2011)

I have tried to lift the stack and pull the smoke unit fwd but no go. I don't remember seeing any screws for the smoke unit when I had the boiler removed to install my RC receiver.


----------

